# RECENT TRIPS//// viz??



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

My BIL and I are trying to get one last dive in Friday 6/10 in the morning...
what have been your experiences recently w/ viz and current

BTW,, out near the Mad Dog Tug,,, great viz no current on Thursday 6/9

THanks


----------

